# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Përse burrat nuk e përdorin fjalën : "Te dua"?!

## Henea

*Është shkruar shumë tashmë mbi përtesën e burrave në tregimin e xhentilesës ndaj grave. Burrat duket sikur përtojnë t’u thonë grave fjalë të bukura, të ëmbla e joshëse. Pavarësisht gjithë atyre që janë shkruar, deri më tani nuk kam rastisur ndonjë shkrim që të tregojë mbi shkaqet që çojnë burrat të jenë të tillë. Ndoshta është më e lehtë të kuptojmë siuatën duke e analizuar me shembuj konkretë. 
*
Në lidhjet bashkëshortore sa të mira, ka edhe vështirësi. Tani, po ndajmë me ju në mënyrë të përmbledhur, një letër të dërguar nga njw lexues.

Nëse dikush në kuletën e tij ka 100 mijë lekë dhe i harxhon menjëherë, atëherë a i mbeten atij lekë në xhep? Në fakt, si burrat, ashtu edhe gratë ushqejnë brenda tyre një dashuri reciproke ndaj njëri tjetrit; por që kjo nuk është e pafund. Nëse harxhohet nga të dy, ajo mbaron. Në këtë çast, si mund të shkoj njeriu e t’i thotë bashkëshortit/ bashkëshortes që “Unë të dua!”?!

Në këtë shkrim do të përpiqemi të analizojmë situatën me syrin e burrave, që edhe gratë disa gjëra t’i kuptojnë ndoshta më mirë.

Burrat, kanë për natyrë që të falin gabimet që bëhen ndaj tyre, por kurrë nuk falin padrejtësitë ndaj të afërmve, familjarëve apo miqve. Pra, nëse një grua nuk respekton prindërit e burrit, familjarët e tij, miqtë dhe të ftuarit, atëherë këtu mbaron dashuria dhe respekti në çift. Kur them këtë, nuk e përgjithësoj me të gjitha gratë; ka shumë të tilla që respektojnë familjen e bashkëshortit dhe ushqejnë një dashuri dhe respekt të madh për ta, duke forcuar akoma më shumë lidhjet në familje. Por, ka edhe nga ata gra të cilat mbajnë qëndrime shumë të çuditshme kundrejt familjarëve të bashkëshortit, e kryesisht ndaj vjehrrit dhe vjehrrës. Këtë po e ilustrojmë me disa shembuj që kemi parë në mjediset që jetojmë:

Është një ngjarje e jetuar rreth 20-25 vjet më parë. Lezuesi shkruan: Ishim një grup shokësh shumë të ngushtë prej 6-7 vjetësh. Takoheshim çdo javë, me rradhë në shtëpinë e secilit. Mes nesh ishte njëri që në familje jetonte probleme me gruan. Kur vinte rradha për tu mbledhur në shtëpinë e tij, ai gjithmonë i shmangej. Një javë më parë, të mbledhur në shtëpinë time, shokët pyetën se ku do të takoheshin javën e ardhshme. Miku jonë, që pas një jave i takonte të mblidheshim në shtëpinë e tij, u hodh dhe tha: Të takohemi këtu e unë t’ju sjell një dash që ta pjekim në hell.

Kjo gjë u përsërit edhe në takimin tjetër kur rradha i erdhi atij përsëri. Kësaj here, ai tha që kishte një shtëpi të vjetër të babait dhe se mund të takoheshin atje. Kur shkuam atje, ishte një shtëpi shumë e vjetër dhe e shkatërruar. Miku jonë u mërzit shumë përballë asaj situate.

Një grua që nuk kujdeset për anën e bashkëshortit, sado punë të bëjë e sado e pastër të jetë, duket sikur nuk vlen. Kjo është e vlefshme edhe për anën tjetër. Sado i shkathët e shtëpiak të jetë një burrë, nuk vlen aspak nëse nuk i respekton të afërmit gruas. Sipas traditës shqiptare, është më e lehtë të thotë gruaja “se nuk e le burri të shkojë diku” sesa të thotë burri se “nuk më lë gruaja të vij”. Situata e dytë kthehet në komike.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Nga na doli kjo teori se nuk dija gje une.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Teori pa krip fare.
Nuk eshte aspak e vertet qe burrat nuk perdorin fjal te embla dhe qe e bejn mir te ndjehet gruja ose partnerja e tyre.

----------


## Flora82

Shumê  tem  intersante    ORGESA   :buzeqeshje:  

  Ne  fakte   ne  martes  burrat  disi  pritojne  te  thojne  te  dua  ,  sepse  mendojne  qe  eshte  e  kuptushme  qe perderisa  jetojne  bashke  dihet  se  e  done ,  por   eshte  shume  e  vlefshme    per  nje  grua  qe  qdo  mengjes  ti  thote  burri  TË  DUA.    sepse  ne  mbremje  dihet  qe  i  thote  te  dua  sepse  ka  pune  per  te  ber   :perqeshje: 

  Ndersa  respekti  reciprok  per  familjet   eshte  i  dobishum  dhe  shum  i  mire  ,  nuk  eshte  e  thene  ti  duash  vjerrinê    ashtu  si  i  dojme  prinderit  ,  por  ti  respektojm  ne  ate  menyre  qe  te  jemi  te  knaqure  te  gjithe  dhe  te  shprehim  deshiren  qe  ti  ftojme  per  drek  e  per  dark     sa  her  na  bije  ndermend  per  ta , qofte  edhe  1  her  ne  muj   :shkelje syri: .

----------


## elsaa

Nese behet fjale per burrat e disa dekadave me heret besoj se ata kane qene pak me te sinqerte se burrat e sotit dhe nuk donin te genjenin aq shume .   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

ka  ende mentalitete te tilla,me ka ra rasti me shku neper keto vende ku e pershkruan ti ket lloj tregimi ,e kuptoj shum mir.

----------


## Izadora

> Pse burri nuk thotë Të dua! ?


E thone ,por gjithmon gjejne momentin dhe vendin e gabuar  :ngerdheshje: 


Respekti per familjen dhe shoqerin e te dy paleve,ngel gjithmon reciproke.

----------


## bombona

--burrat--

ato nuk thojne shum fjal ne kohen e duhur e ne vendin e duhur.ky eshte dhe tipari qe i dallon nga femrat.
e jo vetem fjala te dua lihet ne harrese nga burrat,po shum te tjera,mbase eshte ajo qe thane dhe disa forumista perpara,qe duke qen se martohen dhe bashkejetojne ateher ju duket se ja kan vertetuar gruas dhe nuk ka me nevoj ta perdori ate fjal,ose eshte se nuk do te tregohet hipokrit dhe se thot me ate fjal se nuk e ndjien.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

E vertet qe burrat nuk thone fjal te mira por ata deshmojne me vepra...

----------


## Nyx

Aman mo mo s'ju gjend nje her s'ju gjend ... kur thone "te dua" nuk e thone me gjith shpirt dhe kur s'thone "te dua" pse nuk e thone, pike e zeze :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> *Dhe e theksoj prape Burri qe sthote te Dua eshte Plereee !!* Lol


Tani pa shaka :

Meshkujt ashtu si dhe femrat kane ndjenja,normal te gjthe e thone fjalen te dua,keshtuqe nuk ka plehra.

Por fjala "te dua" ka edhe ajo marfetin e vet,nuk thuhet aq shpesh se humb kuptimin.

Ne jete cift ,nqs parneri do thoshte tre here ne dite "te dua" ,do mendoja po ky nuk ka pune tjeter.

Pak e sakt ,ka me lezet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enush

Thuamë se më Dashuron..

Thuamë që me do, duame e thuama kete. Kemi shume gjera per te arritur e kete do ta perseris pa u lodhur, o ti, vela ime e vogel dhe e bukur qe vrapon neper detin me ngjyre te veres se erret, fluturo dhe eja tek une. Era feshferin ne gjethet e pemeve e me thote se pikerisht koha e lashte e yjeve na hodhi ne krahet e njeri-tjetrit. Eja pra, eja!
Ku jane floket e tu e ku eshte ai vit qe nuk na ka pare ende bashke? E urrej dhe e dua ate vit qe po ngjitet e po rritet e qe he per he i fsheh njembelljete muajt qe ka perpara, ndersa gjethet e te dymbedhjetit tashme kane rene e kane fluturuar kush e di se ku. Pra, eja te mos ndahemi me sepse cdo gje rrjedh kaq shpejt, cdo gje eshte kaq e shkurter, kumbimi i tyre mistik do te jete i shurdhet e magjepes sepse keta tinguj vijne nga thellesite e detit.
Duame dhe ma thuaj kete, mbaje pezull kohen me frymen tende sepse kur me thua se me do , nga kreshtet e dallgeve te harlisura del e duket Atlantida dhe ne si ne nje toke te thate do te kalojme Detin e Kuq te harreses.


(ERICH MARIA REMARQUE)

Ja nje mashkull qe kerkonte nga nje femer per tia shprehur dashurine, nje mashkull qe ka lindur ne 22 qeshor te 1898...

----------


## DI_ANA

Nuk mendoj se burrat nuk shprehen...
Them qe kur duan ne te vertete e shprehin dashurine me çdo lloj menyre.
Tani ka edhe raste te veçanta por e njejta gje ndodh edhe te seksi femer.

----------


## e panjohura

Nese dashuria mbetet vetem tek thenja ,,Te dua''atehere ajo ka fillua te zbehet,ka thenje te cilat e zavendesojn kete fjel aq te ,,kerkuar''psh.Si fjete,shpirt si ndihesh sot(per te martuarit)keto thenje qojn peshe me teper!Apo jo ?Per dy gjinit e martuara eshte pyetja??? :buzeqeshje:  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Genna

> Kendej nuk i thote grues te dua ! I thote dashnores.


Pershendetje..  

Nuk jam e martuar po e fejuar..  

Kam vene re dicka ne Shqiperi qe Grate me shume merreshin me thashethemet e lagjes, se sa me nje pritje te embel dhe te shplodhshme qe mund ti bejn Burrit. Ne qoftese Burrit nuk i mungon gje ne shtepi nuk ka pse te ket ( dashnoren ) po shume femra mendojn se vetem laj e shplaj shtepin dhe nje pjat gjell eshte e bollshme per te trajtur nje burre, gje qe nuk eshte keshtu.   
Sepse mashkulli e ka shume te nevojshme embelsin, ngrohtesin e femres.
Ne jeten e perditshme te nje cifti duhet te ket shume gjera romantike qofshin dhe me detaje te vogla, por ama qe sherben per te mbajtur ndezur gjithnje ate flak dashurie qe dikur lindi midis tyre (jo te thon u martova tani dhe ska me problem). Ne femrat e kemi me shume ne dore per te mbajtur kete dashuri, mashkulli eshte  tip me i ndruajtur ( flet pak dhe ben shume) po ama me dashurin , ngrohtesin,  embelsin e femres dhe mashkulli shpreh ate te qe ndjen,( me menyren e tij, varet nga tipi).  




Faleminderit....

----------


## Illyria

E pse u dashka thënë të dua?! Historia tregon se propozimet më të bukura të dashurisë ( hiq rastin kur Tatjana i drejtohet Onjeginit  :ngerdheshje:  ), dedikimet, luftërat për dashuri, këngët dhe poezitë janë bërë nga meshkuj.

Çfarë doni më femra?

----------


## symphony

Burri (mashkulli) që të dashuron e tregon me vepër shprehjen "Të dua"! Përndryshe nëse nuk të dashuron... as me fjalë dhe as me vepër...!

----------


## daniel00

Kane frike se e humb vleren , se çdo femer do ta degjoje por jo te gjitha i qendrojne asaj fjale .

----------


## Flora82

Bobo   :shkelje syri:   po  s'me  thirri  3  her  ne  ditê  ne  tel.....  e  t'me  thote " Tê  Dua  Loqk "     as    veprat   e  tij  s'me  duhen mandej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shtegtarja

_Sepse nuk e kuptojne cfare do te thote te Dua!_

----------

